# Audrey and Joe



## elsaspet (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's another really fun couple.
Hope you like the photos. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 29, 2008)

6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 29, 2008)

11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 29, 2008)

16.





17.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 29, 2008)

I Really like them, #4 is my favorite, 
The only problem I see it that the whites are gone in a few of them and I find that draws my eye, as well the processing on the band in the background on a few of shots have a very distracting effect (Blown ou Purples and Blues) would it be possible to mask the background and bring it back a bit?

PS At this point I am only nit-picking


----------



## JIP (Mar 29, 2008)

I say this (or something similar) everytime you post a wedding but STUNNING!!!!!.  You never cease to amaze me with the quality of your work.  All of them are great but #1 and #3 are probably th best of the bunch.  It takes real talent to take a beautiful subject like the ones you usually have and make the photograpy stand out the way you do.  I guess that doesnt make a whole lot of sense but _I _know what I mean.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 29, 2008)

#4 just blows me away. Fantastic work, as usual!


----------



## Los Angeles (Mar 29, 2008)

your really great at your job.  Very nice work.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2008)

These are (AS ALWAYS!) absolutely gorgeous!
Number 4 is by far my favorite, simply stunning!!! 
#16 is so adorable! I bet she was just zonked out!

I know this has been asked before, but I can't remember your answer...what kind of post processing do you do? I always love the look of the bride's hair. Not just the styling of it, but it looks like you do some sort of PP to it and it just looks absolutely gorgeous! 

As always, beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## RowmyF (Mar 29, 2008)

Another superb job by Elsa - #4 is breathtaking! Great job


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 29, 2008)

As everyone else has said...another stunning series. I too especially liked #4 - it looks like a Hollywood glam shot. Maybe it's because I'm trying to  cut back, but I think that buffet table shot is a cool/interesting addition. The sleepy flower girl has big 'awww' factor to it, and the last one, with the bubbles, captures that 'fairy tale' aspect of 'the perfect wedding'.


----------



## stellar_gal (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are beautiful bridals!  Your work here is as stunning as usual.  I think 1 & 3 are tilted to the right just a bit much and it catches my eye first.  #4 is gorgeous, as is the bride- so you can't go wrong!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Mar 29, 2008)

Can I just book a plane ticket now and come study wedding photography with THE MASTER!?!?  When is the Cindy workshop? 

These are absolutely stunning girlie!  I am in awe of you...


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 29, 2008)

That is one HUGE freaking wedding party!  Damn!  lol
Awesome as usual I love the little grl sleeping on the chairs!


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 30, 2008)

Haha, #7 makes me laugh  #10 is a nice way to get the food.  I hate when I see random snaps of the food.  But, this just looks like another moment of the day.  And nice job with the posing of that huge wedding party!  And, that guy looks like Tom Cruise in #15.  Love it


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 30, 2008)

Sleeping child is great.


----------



## Kaylers (Mar 30, 2008)

beautiful. i love that 'dreamy' look of some of the photos.


----------



## JenR (Mar 30, 2008)

These are all awesome, as usual! 

I would kill to have 1% of your skill!


----------



## Christina (Mar 31, 2008)

your photo's are always amazing, and this post shows no less. Im in awe.

4 & 7 are my favorite.

and wow! Look at the ring!


----------



## amandakifer (Mar 31, 2008)

What did you do the the sky and church in the background of #6?  Did you just dodge and burn it?  I really like it.  Is it just my eyes or did you use a wide angle lens too?  What ever you did... it looks great!


----------



## Teresa (Apr 1, 2008)

#2 she seems to have a bit of "red eye" 
#3 she doesn't seem comfortable with where she is laying her hands since they are just "dead hands" basically
#11...wow on the diamonds....that really sparkles


but all in all great set of photos:thumbup:


----------



## boomersgot3 (Apr 1, 2008)

I love them! They look great! I love weddings. I have done 5 now and they just brign me to tears still.... LOL!


----------



## Canondoll (Apr 23, 2008)

4 and 17 are my favorite!! The photos appear to be a little over-airbrushed though... not sure if that's the program that you're using. I get a little airbrush-happy sometimes and the after-effects look much like yours.  I'm not nearly as experienced as you are (have never shot weddings, just portraits mainly).  Regardless, you achieved a dreamy look


----------



## One Sister (Apr 23, 2008)

Whoa!  The viewing of these astounding wedding photos is a tutorial in itself.  I actually love the lighting in #4.  It's a little different.  I'll bet the bride loved it.  If I had to be nit picky I would say, too bad about the clipped elbows in #13 (I think it works anyway) and the clipped steeple in #6 (again, it works anyway).  But who cares!  Any bride or brides family would love to have these photos.

I have so many questions, but the biggest is, how did you light both the indoor and outdoor shots?

Just beautiful.


----------



## NikFan1 (Apr 23, 2008)

All I can say is wow!!! What are you using for lighting?? The group shot in the church, the lighting was perfect!! There were many faces to expose correctly and you nailed it!!


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 28, 2008)

Cindy emailed me and asked me to post here and let you know she's been banned and can't answer questions as a result. She didn't want you to think she was being a jerk.


----------



## Los Angeles (May 28, 2008)

Cindy just sign up under a different name and different email account....


----------



## scubabear6 (May 28, 2008)

You are my hero!!


----------

